# Trailer issues



## basshunter25 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok the last few times I launched my boat when we back the end of the boat in the water and it starts to float it puts a ton of pressure downward on my front bow stop. I am wondering what I should do to take care of the problem. My front roller bumper isn't even touching the boat. It is mounted to the frame and not adjustable or I think if I raised it that would take care of the problem. I thought about lowering my bunks so that bumper would take the pressure off of the front bow stop but I can't lower it enough without my boat hitting the fenders. Do you think raising the first adjustable roller bumper would alleviate the pressure up front or not? Do I need to install a different bow stop in the front maybe a roller kind? Or should I just make a bracket for the first roller bumper and weld it on to raise it up? Sorry if I got confusing I will attach a pic and the trailer rebuild is in my signature. Thanks in advance for any help/


----------



## MassFisherman (Aug 27, 2010)

You might launching your boat to deep...have you tried not backing in so deep?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 27, 2010)

I had the same problem & all I do is push the boat back, so when you launch, the bow is back past the front roller.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 27, 2010)

I ususally loosen off the winch a few turns before launching.


----------



## Zum (Aug 27, 2010)

I hardly ever have my boat attached when launching.
Even if it's steep,I'll just do what mentioned above...loosen up the winch strap.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 27, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> I ususally loosen off the winch a few turns before launching.


+2


----------



## basshunter25 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok I will try and give the winch some slack next time I launch. hopefully it slides back and out of the way of the front bow stop before all the downward pressure kicks in. Thanks guys


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 28, 2010)

I always remove my winch strap before backing down the ramp. Then again I have bunks and my boat doesnt slide off too easily, more like it floats off. I like your trailer setup, nice job.


----------



## basshunter25 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> I always remove my winch strap before backing down the ramp. Then again I have bunks and my boat doesnt slide off too easily, more like it floats off. I like your trailer setup, nice job.




Most likely my issue I guess :roll: I still wanna try those slides like you just added to make it alittle easier and to protect from the treated wood going through the carpet and corroding my boat while it sits this winter. I replied on your post if you wanna send them my way! Thanks


----------

